# powder paint fluid bed!



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

hey guys i was at a local tackle making shop and i saw the powder paint fluid bed for $99.99 then you can buy extra cups for 18.99. I went home and thought about buying it but then i had a few ideas on how to make my own so i started on it and just finish today. I have no more than 20 dollars in it and with directions you can make it in less than 15 mins. If anyone is interested i could take some pictures of it and tell you how i did it just reply if you want to know how to do it!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sure do!!! very much appreciate it  I am getting into powder painting some BIG vertical jigs for the ocean...but have thought of making some for around here...that a fluid bed would be handy 

a few I have made....just learning....be nice 

.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea lets see some pic's of it


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

ok sounds good guys ill upload the pictures tonight after work, i wanted to make sure people would be interested before i went posted pictures and how i did it but ill post everything tonight with the measurements of everything.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

I would like to see what you came up with and may even try it out. I checked it out but would not willing to spend 100 bucks for it.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

They're a lot cheaper here: http://tjstackle.com/ 

For that Salt water tackle, you'll need a pretty deep cup and as much as 6-8 ozs of paint to float it full. My deepest cup is about 6 inches to coat spoons and jigs up to about 4 3/4" in length.

Good luck with the homemade jobs.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fish Scalper said:


> They're a lot cheaper here: http://tjstackle.com/
> 
> For that Salt water tackle, you'll need a pretty deep cup and as much as 6-8 ozs of paint to float it full. My deepest cup is about 6 inches to coat spoons and jigs up to about 4 3/4" in length.
> 
> Good luck with the homemade jobs.


I saw a video on powder painting with a small paint brush....that's what I am doing for the salt water vertical jigs....300grams - 8in....190grams - 6in.....148grams - 5in....I just hope they catch something ....although I am sure they will, as fast as we jig them....and most have glow paint for the deep water, the big ones will be fish between 500 and 800 ft  ...maybe shallower too, but made for the deep water, in all glow paint....and they glow good too

that site looks very interesting, and some good prices just glancing through it....Thanks


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys the pictures would not upload but here is what you need/do.
supplies
cap to go on the 2in pvc pipe
2in pvc pipe 2in tall
female 2in pvc pipe 
coffee filter
male 2in pvc pipe
2in pvc pipe 1in tall
20-30 aquarium areator
plastic or brass valve
So heres what you do

Take the cap and put it on the bottom of the 2in pvc pipe that is 2 in tall then drill a small to fit the valve then plug in the air hose that is hooked up to the areator. Next take the female pvc pipe in stack in on to the 2in pvc. after that take the coffee filter and put it on the male pvc pipe and put a rubber band around the male pvc to hold the coffee filter next skrew in the male pvc in to the female pvc it does not need to be super tight just skrew it in some lastly put the 2in pvc pipe 1in tall on the top pour your powder paint in and mess with the valve until you get a good flow. You can do all of this for under 15 dollars. Hoped this help, if you have any questions just ask


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

go to this site to resize them....pick message board(640xz480)
after you go through the process....copy and paste...... IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards that is in the box.....on the forum.....open 2 window and just go back and forth....minimizing them  ...hope this helps to see the pictures....I would say they are just too big 


http://tinypic.com/index.php




.


----------



## pj23 (Sep 2, 2009)

Heres a picture of a fluid my dad and I made in about 15 minutes for about $25 that works great. -- Samantha


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

awesome!!!! looks amazing, one question what type of filters (brand/name) are you using im not getting an even flow with the one i made which i think is caused by the type of filter im using thanks?


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

adam_smith_nap said:


> awesome!!!! looks amazing, one question what type of filters (brand/name) are you using im not getting an even flow with the one i made which i think is caused by the type of filter im using thanks?


Try two coffee filters if that don't work I use paper lunch bags and those work great for me 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------

